# Evaluations/Raises



## openmarket

Anyone know when evaluations/raises are coming?  Also anyone have any idea of the percentage this year?


----------



## sunnydays

dates are in the april planner


----------



## openmarket

Where is the April planner


----------



## Guest Avocado

openmarket said:


> Where is the April planner



Workbench/myDay, as always.


----------



## openmarket

Thanks, as always.


----------



## Dream Baby

If the raises overall are as shitty as last year expect another wave of resignations.


----------



## YugTegrat

I'm curious to know if they're keeping the same percentages as last year or if they've brought them back up to where they were before.


----------



## Xanatos

4% for DEO, 2% for DIO. I don't have anyone on my team who got ION so I can only guess that it's probably .5%.


----------



## countingsheep

If the ION is the failure to perform one according to the update ut says they dont get a raise at all.


----------



## Xanatos

countingsheep said:


> If the ION is the failure to perform one according to the update ut says they dont get a raise at all.


That's for next year.


----------



## YugTegrat

Xanatos said:


> 4% for DEO, 2% for DIO. I don't have anyone on my team who got ION so I can only guess that it's probably .5%.


So they kept the lowered percentages for this year as well. Awesome.


----------



## countingsheep

Xanatos said:


> That's for next year.


Ah ok I misread thank you!


----------



## IWishIKnew

So, for those of us who don't ever access Workbench, does anyone have a quick summary of dates? It seems like last year we (TMs) got out reviews around the end of April with raises starting beginning of May. Is that right?


----------



## Xanatos

IWishIKnew said:


> So, for those of us who don't ever access Workbench, does anyone have a quick summary of dates? It seems like last year we (TMs) got out reviews around the end of April with raises starting beginning of May. Is that right?


It might depend on your pay cycle, but my team will see the new pay starting on 4/10. The first time they see the new pay on a paycheck will be 4/29. I assume all stores will either be on those dates or within 1 week before or after.

I started giving my team their reviews on Friday. Ideally, you'll have yours before 4/10. If not, hopefully before 4/29. And if it's after that, well... you can figure out what score you got on your own lol. I know it'll take a while before I get to one of my baristas because we rarely work together.


----------



## DC Diva

So much for the outstanding corporate performance year target had.  Good to know they value the teams that helped get them there.


----------



## Anelmi

Thank you @Xanatos for actually answering the question.


----------



## Inboundbeast

I saw something in my workday about needing to deliver TM reviews before April 10, 2022 because of a base increase. It had certain states listed but I was wondering if anyone else saw that


----------



## Yetive

Pay cycle A--TM reviews are due by 4/26.
Pay cycle B--TM reviews due by 4/19.

Raises to be on the subsequent paychecks for each cycle.


----------



## openmarket

Does anyone know what states/cities are getting automatic increases ($15-24) for tms? Haven't heard anything about those increases since it was originally reported.


----------



## MrT

openmarket said:


> Does anyone know what states/cities are getting automatic increases ($15-24) for tms? Haven't heard anything about those increases since it was originally reported.


Those increases started a while ago and the story is kinda old news imo.  Doesnt mean more stores wont increase especially after the raises they love doing that.


----------



## Anelmi

Can TMs see what pay cycle they are in Workday?


----------



## Yetive

Anelmi said:


> Can TMs see what pay cycle they are in Workday?


Pay cycle A was paid on 3/18.  If you weren't, you are pay cycle B.


----------



## Sparkle5

MrT said:


> Those increases started a while ago and the story is kinda old news imo.  Doesnt mean more stores wont increase especially after the raises they love doing that.


Overheard new hires are in at higher rate. Wish I had waited just a tad longer to apply for an extra 1.50 per hour.


----------



## Xanatos

Sparkle5 said:


> Overheard new hires are in at higher rate. Wish I had waited just a tad longer to apply for an extra 1.50 per hour.


That has never been true and will likely never be true.


----------



## Sparkle5

Xanatos said:


> That has never been true and will likely never be true.


Does it sound like then TL position pay? Maybe it's not for  gm hire then. But it was definitely a hiring type of conversation.


----------



## Xanatos

Sparkle5 said:


> Does it sound like then TL position pay? Maybe it's not for  gm hire then. But it was definitely a hiring type of conversation.


Doesn’t sound like TL pay if it is only 1.50 extra. Maybe your store is getting a base pay increase. Or maybe there is someone they really want to hire and they’re willing to pay extra to get them.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Anelmi said:


> Can TMs see what pay cycle they are in Workday?


What week does your paycheck fall on?  4/19 or 4/26?  You should know which week you get paid unless you’re a brand new employee.


----------



## Anelmi

I do know when I get paid but I don’t know if it is cycle A or B. Thank you to @Yetive for answering the question earlier.


----------



## Coqui

Anelmi said:


> I do know when I get paid but I don’t know if it is cycle A or B. Thank you to @Yetive for answering the question earlier.


You can find out what pay cycle you’re on by going on workday and going to your pay tab, there should be something that says “pay group”. Click that, and it’ll show what cycle you fall in.


----------



## lokinix

If people started in September/October, do they qualify for these increases, or do they wait for the next cycle?


----------



## LK18

lokinix said:


> If people started in September/October, do they qualify for these increases, or do they wait for the next cycle?


You had to have started before the 1st day of the 4th fiscal quarter for Target.


----------



## lokinix

LK18 said:


> You had to have started before the 1st day of the 4th fiscal quarter for Target.


Q4 started  11/1 right?


----------



## Xanatos

lokinix said:


> Q4 started  11/1 right?


Probably 10/31 because it would have been a Sunday.


----------



## lokinix

Xanatos said:


> Probably 10/31 because it would have been a Sunday.


Gotcha. I was the middle of October, so I wonder.....


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Yes it’s anyone hired BEFORE 10/31


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

It’s a prorated raise based off the number of months you’ve worked. Expect maybe a dime to 20 cents.


----------



## starmaster1000

Xanatos said:


> DEO


Delivered Exceptional Outcomes


Xanatos said:


> DIO


Delivered Important Outcomes


Xanatos said:


> ION


?????


----------



## Zxy123456

starmaster1000 said:


> Delivered Exceptional Outcomes
> 
> Delivered Important Outcomes
> 
> ?????


ION
Improved outcome needed


----------



## Times Up

Xanatos said:


> That has never been true and will likely never be true.


The first time I worked for Target I was paid $1.25 less per hour than the Q4 seasonals that were in orientation with me.  I worked for 6 months until review time before my pay was raised to what the seasonals were paid.


----------



## Xanatos

Times Up said:


> The first time I worked for Target I was paid $1.25 less per hour than the Q4 seasonals that were in orientation with me.  I worked for 6 months until review time before my pay was raised to what the seasonals were paid.


Interesting. What year was that?


----------



## SoftlinesSallie

So, no evals if you started recently? Ugh. I was at target for going on 3 years when I went on demand due to getting another fulltime job. I worked so infrequently that I was just termed with no notice. I was only gone a few months, officially came back in January, and lost all my raises from before and just get the TM starting pay. I was really hoping it being raise time that I would get at least some of that back. /L


----------



## Times Up

Xanatos said:


> Interesting. What year was that?


2014


----------



## timelord78

All the TLs at my store seem to have gotten a flat 3.5%. Half the inflation rate. And still nothing compared to the record profits the company has seen.


----------



## Dream Baby

timelord78 said:


> All the TLs at my store seem to have gotten a flat 3.5%. Half the inflation rate. And still nothing compared to the record profits the company has seen.


IMHO most TMs will not even get that.

LAST YEAR our newest TM in my department got $0.50 (3.3%) and still quit.

Our best TM got about $0.30 (2.0%).


----------



## BurgerBob

Dream Baby said:


> IMHO most TMs will not even get that.
> 
> LAST YEAR our newest TM in my department got $0.50 (3.3%) and still quit.
> 
> Our best TM got about $0.30 (2.0%).


I got .11cents my first  eval in the  beginning of the pandemic.

Our best tech tm? They got 6%


----------



## Formerplano

Not sure if this has been asked already but does anyone know when reviews are due? I haven't received mine yet. I'm a TM. But I heard the pay went into affect last week, I haven't seen anything on Workday yet though. 

Sorry if this has been asked already, I skimmed this thread and didn't see anything.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Formerplano said:


> Not sure if this has been asked already but does anyone know when reviews are due? I haven't received mine yet. I'm a TM. But I heard the pay went into affect last week, I haven't seen anything on Workday yet though.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked already, I skimmed this thread and didn't see anything.


By the end of the week.


----------



## Formerplano

Hardlinesmaster said:


> By the end of the week.


Thank you!


----------



## Dream Baby

My best department TM got 4%.


----------

